# Do u think music was better in the past?



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

Music hasnt been good since the early 90s,the rap n owadays is horrible mostly,some rap is ok but the rest is trash,and the screamo and shit isnt music,i dont know how neone could consider that music,they scream because they cant sing and they still all sell out,my old favorite band Atreyu sold out,so has avenged sevenfold,and alot of bands,i wish music could go back to the way it was in the 70s,80s,and early 90s i wasnt born till 90 but i listen to music and love all my moms music,i love older bands they actually have talent and didnt need people to teach them to sing,which is how everyone gets there now adays

whats ur take on it?


----------



## AchillesLast (Jul 2, 2008)

I would say yes music was better back in the day. It wasn't as perverted by big record companies like it is now. Music is seen less as expression and more as a source of income nowadays and I think that's wrong. Back in the day, people didn't know what to do with Rock n Roll bands. How do you market this new and exciting sound? Will it be popular? There was a time of excitement for people making music in the 60's and 70's because they were sailing uncharted waters. 

In conclusion, Vietnam killed rock n roll.


----------



## KillerWeed420 (Jul 2, 2008)

Everything was better in the 60's. Even the sex. Of course maybe it was cause I was a little younger then.


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah...........i miss good music. hardly ever listen to the radio anymore. a few good ones out there but mostly mixing boards and bullshit. oh how i appreciate bands like the Ramones now. What happened to good old rock and roll ??? Gimme the Stones at Altamont ....now that was rock and roll.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

Pink Floyd!


----------



## Chiceh (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes music was way better in the 60's, 70's, 80's and even the 90's, lol. It was actually music and the musicians were actually talented. And it was all about the music, not the money and glamour of it (the bling, lol).


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 2, 2008)

exacatlly everyone is selling out now adays,and look at these POSER yes POSER disney channel stars geting TRAINED from birth to sing,thats not talent,thats having resources and money to be taught,Miley Cyrus aka Hannah Montana Aka my sisters obsessession isnt good,her dad was rich and paid for her to get trained


----------



## trippymonkey (Jul 4, 2008)

music was so much better back in the day, specifically the 60's and 70's. i would've killed to have lived back then. now we have stupid spoiled brats who don't even write their own music and can barely carry a tune. for christsakes, someone give me a record deal.


----------



## AnitaNuggs (Jul 4, 2008)

i think music was way better in the past.
its ok now. but i like a lot of 60s 70s 80s music.


----------



## IGTHY (Jul 4, 2008)

gobears4eva said:


> Music hasnt been good since the early 90s,the rap n owadays is horrible mostly,some rap is ok but the rest is trash,and the screamo and shit isnt music,i dont know how neone could consider that music,they scream because they cant sing and they still all sell out,my old favorite band Atreyu sold out,so has avenged sevenfold,and alot of bands,i wish music could go back to the way it was in the 70s,80s,and early 90s i wasnt born till 90 but i listen to music and love all my moms music,i love older bands they actually have talent and didnt need people to teach them to sing,which is how everyone gets there now adays
> 
> whats ur take on it?


Oh yea!! They used real instruments and not all the digital processing device that they use now. Plus in concert,like when I went to go see George Clinton in concert. They did atomic dog and it lasted for like thirty minutes,a true jam session!! Y ou can't do that with alot of bands today because everything is pre programmed to do what is imputed and rap groups all sample and loop all the oldies anyway! KEEP SMOKE ALIVE!!


----------



## MrFishy (Jul 4, 2008)

I played music for a career. Started in the 60's, retired in 02' . . . I rarely listen to any music anymore. I'm sure there's still great music in all genres out . . . it's just so much harder to sort through all the BS to find what one likes. All the bands I like have lost members to death . . . I mean, how do you replace "The Band" in your soul?


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 4, 2008)

yea true to everything,music is fake now


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 4, 2008)

The truth hurts.


----------



## SraGreen (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's what i suggest the music industry (and the film industry, while we're at it) do:

Take a 10-year break. Gather good ideas. And come back, have another four decades of awesomeness in all genres. 

Otherwise, I'm giving up on popular culture.


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 4, 2008)

radiohead...


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 4, 2008)

radiohead... listen to "pyramid song" and it might change your mind about music nowadays
YouTube - Radiohead - Pyramid Song MV


----------



## roofer (Jul 5, 2008)

Yes,we all sound like my old Dad when l was younger.ln the past you could have a jolly old singalong.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

Radiohead has been around since the early 90s to mid 90s thats why i said music was good back then 2,i like radiohead.and i dont really see anythign wrong with the film making business,i collect dvds and have over 500 and im a huge comedy fan,and all the comedies ive seen ahve been good the past few years,a couple suck but thats how movies run.music needs improvement! movies not as much! the economy the most!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - clubbed to death - Matrix soundtrack

some funky stuff.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

WOAH hey whats up part of the staff,im new haha,thanks for the video dude sweet as heck!


----------



## brat (Jul 5, 2008)

the mtv generation music really changed music..made it about looks and image and the talent became secondary....
can you imagine if rush or reo speedwagon or the cars tried to get a record deal now a days? 
i listen to classic rock mostly, the top 40 radio is crap


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea most artists now days sell out too easy. Back in the day you had to be pretty huge to sell out, but now you get one song on t.v. there making fuckin toys of you. I'm getting sick of this materialistic culture. On top of that, most music is pure crap! I was listening to some grindcore the other day and these people told me that the guy was saying he likes chicken and its good. Like what the hell is that compared to Zeppelin's or the Counting Crow's lyrics. The only good music with real meaningful lyrics are in the indie genre, and that genre is soo fucked up you cant find anything because it's too broad of a music genre. Instead of making new genres, I think they should start discovering new instruments because I'm tired of listening to the bands of today just totally shit on the instruments of the past.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

hell yes man


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - Led Zeppelin - No Quarter


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

No Quarter is a sick ass song. One of their best in my opinion. My favorite is Going To California though.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 5, 2008)

my fav song is by pink floyd comfortbly numb


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 5, 2008)

YouTube - The Mars Volta - L'Via L'Viaquez
greatest song, man. all their records are in english, except for this song and a few occasional lyrics in spanish, but the guitar is amazing


----------



## Gutter (Jul 5, 2008)

Fav by Floyd would be Wish You Were Here, and The Mars Volta are pretty sick, I seen them in concert and they were cool.


----------



## poutineeh (Jul 6, 2008)

darkside of the moon is just one of those albums where you _have_ to listen to it in its entirety. love it. first time i truly listening to it was trying to do darkside of the rainbow in my parents SUV (dvd player inside), and also one of the first times i got high.
ahh memories...


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 6, 2008)

lol i love floyd


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Jul 7, 2008)

MrFishy said:


> I played music for a career. Started in the 60's, retired in 02' . . . I rarely listen to any music anymore. I'm sure there's still great music in all genres out . . . it's just so much harder to sort through all the BS to find what one likes. All the bands I like have lost members to death . . . I mean, how do you replace "The Band" in your soul?


 perfecty articulated. amos lee, amy whinehouse, modest mouse, john mayer,toni price and kathleen edwards a couple that come to mind. sooooo hard to find anyone with real talent. even a good "3 chords and the truth" rock band is hard to come by.


----------



## Gutter (Jul 7, 2008)

That is so true


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

yea,i wish i grew up in the 80s or 70s idk its just this music blows,compared to everyone else from the old days.I mean I listen to all the music my mom likes and Adam Sandler listens to,kind of funny his fav band of all tiem is styx


----------



## biz (Jul 8, 2008)

what about all this amazing rap that is being pumped out? INSTANT CLASSICS!


----------



## NowIKnow (Jul 8, 2008)

Basically, it's like the music industry just drank a lot, had fun, and now they're piss-drunk, puking. Only a select few keep it together and help music stand up, so's it doesn't fall face first in it's own vomit.


----------



## gobears4eva (Jul 8, 2008)

yea thats true.Really true actually.Everyone is selling out,and everyone only cares about the MONEY nowadays


----------



## $moketrees420 (Jul 30, 2008)

60s and 70s rock/psycedelic music will never be matched. ever man...


----------



## Code420 (Jul 30, 2008)

I like music from back then much more. My guess is its not really any better, bad music just doesn't survive 20 years lol. Every once in a while i hear a new band I like but generally I listen to music older than me lol. Hopefully we will have some new music revolution or something but i doubt it. Everything sounds the same now, I haven't hard anything original that actually sounded good in a long time.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Jul 31, 2008)

Rap just aint what it used to be. It seems like everybodies a walking advertisement for everything they say in there in there song but everything will change once killuminoti returns


----------

